# Altemanthera reinekii slowly wilting and losing color.



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

About 1 week ago I received an order of aquatic plants from plantedaquariumscentral.com, and all arrived beautiful, and lush. I promptly removed 50% of the water from my tank, and began introducing them in desired locations around the tank. I have 2 banana plants, 2 cryptocoryne spiralis, 2 Cardamine Lyrata, and an Anubias Barteri Var Nana, that are doing exceptionally well, a couple 'Tropica' swords, a bunch of Bacopia Carolina that are growing slowly but steadily, and a bundle of Stargrass that is doing ok. There is however on bunch that is wilting, turning a pale green, developing holes in the leaves, and shriveling slightly, and that is the Altemanthera Reinekii Roseafolia. 

My specs:
30 Gallon hexagon tank
Eco Complete: Planted black aquarium substrate
Aqua-tech 20-40 power filter
DIY Yeast mix CO2 (5 bps)
temp kept at steady 78 degrees
15 inch 14W bulb in hood (only thing that fits)

Inhabitants:
3 Albino Corydoras (fed 6 days a week)

The tank is kept by a West facing window(The top 3rd is above the windowsill, and the rest beneath it.), and for about 2 hours a day I can see bright, direct beams of light landing on the upper leaves of the reinekii plant. I dose with API Leafzone Aquarium plant food. 

Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong? Otherwise I'm going to assume that I can't get adequate light to grow this species and give up on it.

P.S. I get minor amounts of algae in the glass, and plants, but nothing substantial.


----------



## Redbug (Sep 10, 2012)

Have you tried fertiliser balls as altemanthera like a reasonably rich substrate. They also like a good light source to colour up the leaves, how old is your light tube as these need replacing at least once a year.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

ALTERNANTHERA REINECKII is a stem plant. It would benefit more from ferts added to the water than from the substrate, as it doesnt get a prominent root system going. The light seems to be a bit dim as well. Its considered a medium light plant.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=58


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, you get 5 bubbles per second from a DIY CO2 sys? I've had pressurized system that couldn't reach that. I think if you were really getting that your fish would be dead by now. Anyway, I would agree it is your light. In fact, even if you doubled to another bulb, likely it would not be enough. 

I would try something like a 2X24W T5HO setup. That should get you there.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I recently added led strips, after reading that they produce a higher percentage of usable light than most standard bulbs. The plant died a while back unfortunately, but with my improved lighting I may give it another go at some point.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

which LED's did you get? I'm currently shopping... love to hear what you got and impressions.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't add anything special, just the cheapest ones that came with wall outlet adapters on eBay. I have noticed improvement in my plants growth rates since adding them, and my Neon Tetras blue stripes now glimmer in an appealing manner.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya I just swithced to the Marineland LED strips on my planted tank. Awesome! All of my plants have been growing light. Highlight, lowlight, mediumlight, they are all doing very well with these lights. I got mine on great deals, I don't think you would have to spend that kind of money if you didn't want to. But you can't fake quality especially on lighting for plants.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum - instead of not enough lighting, I've probably got too much. Ten gallon with 36 Watts of T5HO (1 18W 6700K & 1 18W 10,000K bulb) for 10 hrs a day, supplemented with pressurized CO2 at 3 bps and dry chem ferts.

I would definitely say it's your light, as 14 Watts of T8 light over a 30 gallon isn't even a half Watt per gallon. Medium light is around 3-4 Watts per gallon, but of course you can bend this rule with things like T5HO and LEDs which are much more efficient than T8's. Did you get the MarineLand Single Bright or Double Bright?

The natural sunlight is probably what's causing the algae, as well. Sunlight contains a large amount of light energy that goes unused by plants.


----------

